# Im real upset with dish network im from Puerto Rico



## latino49 (Aug 1, 2008)

Im from Puerto Rico i just call to upgade to HD GOLD i have americam eveything packeg with the old HD channels and the told me that the have some restiction to alaska , hawai and puerto rico and the cant not give us the HD GOLD OR PREMIUN . i dont know what to do . i thot with the new change the will take the restiction fro us but nothing happend Puerto Rico is a big market to dish . can some one help me how to get those new Hd channels .


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

latino49 said:


> Puerto Rico is a big market to dish . .


apparently not.


----------



## latino49 (Aug 1, 2008)

you know something maybe u are rigth , puerto rico is not a big market for dish i think i will change to Direct Tv.


----------



## Jossy122 (Dec 19, 2005)

latino49 said:


> you know something maybe u are rigth , puerto rico is not a big market for dish i think i will change to Direct Tv.


Hello,

Deal with what you can get for now. 
Direct TV PR has no HD channels to offer and i believe they are not interested in hd but only to offer DVR service.


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

latino49 said:


> Im from Puerto Rico i just call to upgade to HD GOLD i have americam eveything packeg with the old HD channels and the told me that the have some restiction to alaska , hawai and puerto rico and the cant not give us the HD GOLD OR PREMIUN . i dont know what to do . i thot with the new change the will take the restiction fro us but nothing happend Puerto Rico is a big market to dish . can some one help me how to get those new Hd channels .


.

 First of all Dish does not offer us the HD on the 61.5 because some genius from Dish decided that we could not recieve a good signal from 61.5. Second with the new bird Dish has space to put on our spotbeam like 25 HD Channels but we have to wait! We have to be patient people I have been with Dish for almost 10 years now!


----------



## dbspr (May 17, 2008)

you have a DISH point to 61.5?
you get the HD premiun channel on the 61.5?
if yes send a e-mail to [email protected], and tell about this, also explain that you receiv a good % signal strengh.


----------



## dbspr (May 17, 2008)

neljtorres said:


> .
> 
> First of all Dish does not offer us the HD on the 61.5 because some genius from Dish decided that we could not recieve a good signal from 61.5. Second with the new bird Dish has space to put on our spotbeam like 25 HD Channels but we have to wait! We have to be patient people I have been with Dish for almost 10 years now!


why some retail claim to active HD channel from 61.5?


----------



## latino49 (Aug 1, 2008)

neljtorres said:


> .
> 
> First of all Dish does not offer us the HD on the 61.5 because some genius from Dish decided that we could not recieve a good signal from 61.5. Second with the new bird Dish has space to put on our spotbeam like 25 HD Channels but we have to wait! We have to be patient people I have been with Dish for almost 10 years now!


Hi i was joeking i wont change dish for directv pr i know it dosent have HD but dish dont have to know that if u want to buy and ask for HD it because we have a big dish and i get good signal from 61.5 and olso i know that with the new sat 11 we have a chance a good one to get all the hd the problem is what type of channel hd the will move there i hope the bring the same that 61.5 and 129 have i know we have to waite for that olso some one told me that mid agust we can have a mayor view of what is happing with the new sat .


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

dbspr said:


> why some retail claim to active HD channel from 61.5?


 Yeah a couple of months ago I could be done but not now!


----------



## dbspr (May 17, 2008)

neljtorres said:


> Yeah a couple of months ago I could be done but not now!


you get Starz! @ 61.5? but not of the new HBO premiun?


----------



## latino49 (Aug 1, 2008)

yes i get some channel from starz and some HBO with a 4 1/2 dish i have 5 feet and a 6 feet dish dint move it to 61.5 just weating to see this mounth if the move all the HD from 129 and 61.5 to new bird 11 im crosing my finger to see what happend becuase some guy that works instaling for dish in the puerto rico sya the have a meating about 1 weak ago and the tell him that good things are coming to puerto rico i hope is not a joeker lol let see what hapend .


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

latino49 said:


> yes i get some channel from starz and some HBO with a 4 1/2 dish i have 5 feet and a 6 feet dish dint move it to 61.5 just weating to see this mounth if the move all the HD from 129 and 61.5 to new bird 11 im crosing my finger to see what happend becuase some guy that works instaling for dish in the puerto rico sya the have a meating about 1 weak ago and the tell him that good things are coming to puerto rico i hope is not a joeker lol let see what hapend .


 Something good is going to happen that's true!


----------



## dbspr (May 17, 2008)

latino49 said:


> yes i get some channel from starz and some HBO with a 4 1/2 dish i have 5 feet and a 6 feet dish dint move it to 61.5 just weating to see this mounth if the move all the HD from 129 and 61.5 to new bird 11 im crosing my finger to see what happend becuase some guy that works instaling for dish in the puerto rico sya the have a meating about 1 weak ago and the tell him that good things are coming to puerto rico i hope is not a joeker lol let see what hapend .


do you get HBO LATINO HD, @ 61.5 with a 4.5 dish or 5 feet dish?


----------

